# Facebook help?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I understand many do not use FB but I do as a way of keeping in touch with people.

as of this morning, I'm unable to scroll down through my newsfeed in Facebook beyond a few screens. I scroll so far and then see this in my newsfeed.









I have cleared my cache, deleted my browser history, logged out of FB and logged back in.
I don't want to add friends, but I do want to be able to see what people posted yesterday.

Any ideas?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Facebook often makes changes that break something or other for a while. No doubt they'll fix it in a day or two. In the meantime, make sure your browser is a recent version, and/or try a different browser.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mzgarden said:


> I have cleared my cache, deleted my browser history, logged out of FB and logged back in.
> I don't want to add friends, but* I do want to be able to see what people posted yesterday. *Any ideas?


_Friend Requests __Messages_
*Notifications 7*_ * <<<<<< * That is what you want to click on the icon that looks like a Globe. That will show you who posted in the past. As you can see I have 7 waiting for me to see who posted what. LOL This is at the very top almost all the way to the right._


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Facebook was not work right the ladt few days. If figured the few days I check out my kids grandkids on facebook and it don't work


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

It goes through days like this for me, but I always assume it has to do with connection speeds/server loads at the time. I tend to log in during heavy traffic hours.


----------

